# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase ASE 11.5.2 Errorlog message 'Overflow statistics page'

## Cindy Bryant

This message appears in the errorlog sometimes several times a day...
I run dbcc&#39;s on a regular basis and never have errors.  I&#39;ve searched for information and found none.


Attempt to overflow statistics page 473 in dbid 5 during SELECT. Internal error in statend state 2 for spid 32.
Please contact Sybase Technical Support. Report the below diagnostics information and calling stack.
spid=32, indtabid=-2097168, etc, etc, etc...

Any ideas? or comments?

Thanks!

----------

